# Probiotics!!!



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone notice a great increase in health with these? apparently yeast can cause alot of dysfunction , associated with depression and anxiety sexual dysfunctional.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

I were eating combined probiotics (i was interested mainly in Lactobacillus rhamnosus), it had billions of these various lactobacillus per pill
because I've seen this http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/08/110829164601.htm

however I didn't notice any profound effect (couldn't find what dosage would do that anti-anxiety effects so i ate them as label said)

but it cannot harm and perhaps it will work great for somebody


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

apparently if someone has a system wide yeast infection that can get into the vein's and cause high blood pressure anxiety depression a whole host of diseases im surprises this is over looked by the medical community, taking antidepressants made yeast grow on my skin..... tinea versaicolor


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

probiotics don't contain these type of pathogenic yeasts, if yes it must be some ***** pills (which i doubt anyway)

which AD made you that?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Lexapro,... after a couple months it got really bad all over my back arms i started getting fever insomnia. in the medication forum i posted more side effects that it cause real painful, oh it under "what im planning on saying too my docter"


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

here pictures of it on someone back sweating makes it worst everyone has the yeast naturally occuring on there skin but when someone immune system is down it can spread

http://adam.about.net/encyclopedia/Tinea-versicolor-on-the-back.htm

http://adam.about.net/encyclopedia/Tinea-versicolor-back.htm

i quit taking the anti depressants for a year and it went away on its own.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't count on it doing anything for anxiety but I believe it does help intestinal health. I've been taking these daily for weeks and have noticed a subtle but definite improvement in that department.


----------

